# ما هو أفضل مكان لدراسة الالكترونيات في مصر



## أمس سويلم (12 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي تخرج من معهد سنتين تخصص الكترونيات و الحمد لله تخرج بتفوق يتيح له أختيار كلية الهندسة التي يختارها و أريد من مهندسي الألكترونيات مساعدته في اختيار الجامعة من بين الجامعات الحكومية التي يكمل بها دراسته و جزاكم الله خيرا و لكم جزيل شكري


----------



## م/عمرو عبدالوارث (13 أغسطس 2006)

انصحك جامعة عين شمس


----------



## أمس سويلم (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عمرو عبد الوارث


----------



## abdouamin (19 أغسطس 2006)

الحمد لله 

ان الحق يجب ان يقال لا يغررك اسماء الجامعات والكليات . فكون اخيك محب لمجال 
معين فسوف يبرع فيه مهما كان المكان ,
فمن وجهة نظرى الخاصه فانا ارشح لك وبكل ثقه كلية الهندسه الاليكترونيه بمنوف​ففيها التخصص من اول يوم وفى اتجاه واحد:12:


----------



## tame_whale (19 أغسطس 2006)

abdouaminأضم صوتي لصوتك وارشح هندسة منوف
ولكن التخصص فيها مش من أول يوم ولا حاجه وإنما سيكون من السنه الأولى بعد الاعدادي كتخصص إلكترونيات عام ثم من السنه الثالثه التخصص الأدق (إتصالات - تحكم آلي - حاسب آلي)


----------



## عمرو زهران (20 أغسطس 2006)

ارشح كليةالهندسة الالكترونيه بمنوف والتخصص فيها من السنه الثالثة


----------



## أمس سويلم (20 أغسطس 2006)

ما شاء الله 
في البداية لا أعرف كيف أتوجه لكم بالشكر علي إهتمامكم بالرد و لا أملك إلا أن أقول جزاكم الله خيرا 
و ثانيا أقول إن أخي و لله الحمد إستفاد بنصائحكم و قد كتب هندسة عين شمس و بعدها هندسة منوف و الله المستعان و إن شاء الله يدخل احداهم و هو و لله الحمد من الشباب الجاد صاحب الهدف
و قد حصل في الثانوية علي مجموع يتيح له كلية عادية و كان بين اتجاهين 
ان يعيد سنتين ثانوية او ان يرضي بالامر الواقع
و لا ادري من اين اتته الفكرة 
فقال بدلا من الاعادة يمكن ان ادخل معهد سنتين يقربني خطوة من الكلية و قد اجتهد فعلا و الحمد لله الذي لا يضيع اجر من أحسن عملا
و أكرر شكري لكم و يفضلوا فائق الاحترام ,,,


----------



## mid000soft (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


ياريت يا اخ سويلم لو ممكن تفيدنى باسم المعاهد التى تؤهل لاستكمال الدراسة بالجامعة حيث ان ابن اخى عندة نفس لمشكلة انة اولا ازهرى ومجموعة حوالى 70% وثالثا انة كان ادبى لسة السنة دى خريج ثانوية جديد 

والفكرة كلها انة يعشق الالكترونيات من صغرة والدعبسة والابتكار وما الى ذالك لاكن اكتر حاجة يكرهها او لا يهتم بها المذاكرة 

فرجاء افيدونى افادكم الله انا محتار ادخلة معهد اية للالكترونيات ولا اية الطريق الصح 

مع العلم اننا من المنصورة 
و غفر الله لكم


----------



## mid000soft (7 أغسطس 2009)

فى انتظار ردكم الموقر


----------



## mid000soft (8 أغسطس 2009)

فى انتظار ردكم الموقر ولى اضافة صغيرة لو احد ممكن يفيدنى انا انهيت دراستى بالمعهد الصحى قسم صيانة الاجهزة الطبية والان ادرس الهندسة داخل اولى لاكنى
محتار ادخل قسم الالكترونيات المتاح عندنا فى هذة الجامعة الخاصة ام احول لاكامية الشروق او مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا لاستكمال دراسة الاجهزة الطبية حيث استطيع ان اسوى بها بعد التخرج فى شغل المعهد
انى ارى نفسى فى عيونكم 
افيدونى كاخ اصغر لكم 
وغفر الله لنا ولكم 
اخوكم محمود


----------



## mid000soft (9 أغسطس 2009)

_انتو فييييييييييييييييييييييين_


----------



## mid000soft (10 أغسطس 2009)

*فى انتظار ردكم الموقر*​


----------



## fateh_152000 (17 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا هندسة منوف في هذا التخصص بها كم وفير من المعلومات


----------



## م/احمد توفيق (18 أغسطس 2009)

انا انصحك بدخول كلية الهندسة الالكترونية بمنوف هو للاسف كل كليات الهندسة فى مستوى متدنى بس انا انصحك تدخل هندسة منوف لان فيها بعض المشاريع الرائعة التى تنمى المهارات الفكرية والابتكارية مثل مشروع الروبوكون+مشاريع التخرج التى تسمح بالمشاركة من اى طالب اية كانت دفعته


----------



## إلكترونيكس (18 أغسطس 2009)

نصيحه لك يا أخى

إبتعد عن هندسه منوف

الدراسه فيها نظرى ولا يوجد حرف عملى

لن تتعلم حتى كيفيه إصلاح راديو ترانزستور

ستدرس معادلات لا حصر لها وكلها لامور من العهد السوفيتى 

وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## نبيل بلجون (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن سوال اخوي امس ابي اسال اخوك في اي معهد درس لاني انا ادور ها اليومين على معهد هندسه الكترونيات كويس لو سمحت ابيك تساعدني ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل بلجون (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن سوال اخوي امس ابي اسال اخوك في اي معهد درس لاني انا ادور ها اليومين على معهد هندسه الكترونيات كويس لو سمحت ابيك تساعدني ولك جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## eng/hash (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا سلام عليكم
انا بصراحة كدة مش مقتنعة ان الكترونيات منوف احسن الكترونيات
اصلا الهندسات كلها بقى مستواها متدنى وبقى النظري اكتر من العملي
عموما انا سمعت ان الكترونيات القاهرة احسن الكترونيات
والقاهرة كمان فيها ميكاترونكس
وبعدين مش هو معاه معهد سنتين الكترونيات يعني اكيد اشتغل بايديه
يبقى الكترونيات منوف مش هتعمل حاجة لانه لازم يدرس النظري الاول
وللعلم انا في المنصورة ومن اول سنة في القسم وانا شغالة بايدي
سلام


----------



## نبيل بلجون (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن لو سمحت تقولي اخوك تخرج من ايش من معهد لاني اادور اليومين دي على معاهد لو سمحت ساعدني ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.mohamed_sorour (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام عليكم*

_انا اسمي محمد سرور من مصر بدرس هندسه اليكترونيه بمنوف والحمد لله انا علي قناعه تامه انها الافضل في الشرق الاوسط كله مش ف مصر بس
اتمني انكم تساعدوني وتقولولي اكمل ازاي نفسي اعرف كتير نفسي اعرف كل حاجه واتعلم كل حاجه بجد انا محتاج مساعدات كل الناس اللي زيي بالسن الطلبه والمهندسين الكبار 
_


----------

